# الى كـل مسيحي عاجل = = = > > >



## اسير الشوق (17 أكتوبر 2005)

ارجو من كل مسيحي السماع لهذه المادة الصوتية فهي كافيه لادخالكم للاسلام 


الوصلة حذفت من قبل الادارة


الا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد


ارجو من المشرفين عدم حذف الموضوع والنقاش فيه

(( لا اظن ان احدا سيناقشني بعد ما يرى هذه الماده الصوتيه ))


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2005)

صديقي اسير الشوق

نحن هنا ندعم الحوار الكتابي وليس الحوار الصوتي, فلو حبيت الحوار الصوتي تعال معنا في البالتالك في غرفة اذا كان الله معنا فمن علينا...

او القي ما في جعبة لكن بطريقة الكتابة و سوف نقوب بالمحاورة في الامر...

ملاحظة: انا استمعت الى الوصلة و لم اجد فيها ما يجعلني الدخول في الاسلام, فنحن المسيحيون لا نخاف من الموت لاننا نعرف مصيرنا الذي اعده الله لنا...


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

يعني افهم من كلامك
انك لاتستطيع المناقشة الكتابية
اعني هل مراجعك صوتية
والاشلون


----------



## اسير الشوق (18 أكتوبر 2005)

يا Dody المشكلة مو في الموت المشكله في الذي يحدث عند الموت والقصص التي تحدث

وحذفك للرابط الصوتي دليل على .......


----------



## اسير الشوق (18 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا رابط اخر اتمنى عدم حذفه


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (18 أكتوبر 2005)

جزاك الله خير 

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمه


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

تريد حوار سليم استخدم الاسلوب الكتابي بدل اعطاء الروابط


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (18 أكتوبر 2005)

اعذرني اسير الشوق للمداخله



> نحن هنا ندعم الحوار الكتابي وليس الحوار الصوتي



اعذرني دودي للاستفسار بس منتديات الصلاه والترانيم المواضيع مش كتابيه ؟


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> اعذرني اسير الشوق للمداخله
> 
> 
> 
> اعذرني دودي للاستفسار بس منتديات الصلاه والترانيم المواضيع مش كتابيه ؟


 
لانها ليست بمنتديات نقاشية وحوارية


----------



## اسير الشوق (18 أكتوبر 2005)

يا كثر اعذاركم

على العموم

هذا رابط لموضوعي الجديد


وهو كتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابي !!


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182


----------



## My Rock (18 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> يا كثر اعذاركم
> 
> على العموم
> 
> ...


 

هل انت من كتب هذا الموضوع؟؟

لا, هل انت واعي لما مكتوب؟؟

لا ايضا... كيف نرد عليك و انت لم تكتب او تستوعب الموضوع؟؟؟


----------



## اسير الشوق (18 أكتوبر 2005)

تهرب واااااااااااضح


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> تهرب واااااااااااضح


 
تهرب من ايش؟؟؟

اسلوبك ساذج مرة


----------



## اسير الشوق (19 أكتوبر 2005)

اشكرك على هذا الاسلوب

عموما ما ادري ليه انت معصب انا عرضتلكم عشرون اعجازا من الاعجاز القرآني فهل يوجد ردا لكم ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> اشكرك على هذا الاسلوب
> 
> عموما ما ادري ليه انت معصب انا عرضتلكم عشرون اعجازا من الاعجاز القرآني فهل يوجد ردا لكم ؟؟


 
مين معصب؟؟؟

اكيد في رد. لكن المشكلة انه لو رديت عليك هل ستستوعب الرد؟ و هل ستكون قادر على تكملة المناقشة؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا رقم واحد في الاعجاز ياسيدي
جاء في سورة لقمان 31: 10 
"خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ". وجاء في الرعد 13: 3 "وَهُوَ الذِي مَدَّ الأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ".
 وجاء في سورة الحِجر 15: 19
 "وَالأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَوْزُونٍ". 
وجاء في سورة النحل 16: 15 
"وَأَلْقَى فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَأَنْهَاراً وَسُبُلا لعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ".
 وجاء في سورة الأنبياء 21: 31 
"وَجَعَلْنَا فِي الأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِهِمْ وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا فِجَاجاً سُبُلا لعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ".

وقال البيضاوي تفسيرالآية الأنبياء: 
أن تميد بهم" كراهة أن تميد بهم وتضطرب. 
وقال تفسيرالآية الرعد:
 وهو الذي مدّ الأرض" بسطها طولاً وعرضالتثبت عليها الأقدام ويتقلب عليها الحيوان.
 وأجمل البيضاوي تفسير هذه الآيات بما فسر به النحل 16: 15 فقال:
 وألقى في الأرض رواسي - جبالاً رواسي - أن تميد بكم - كراهة أن تميل بكم وتضطرب، لأن الأرض قبل أن تُخلق فيها الجبال كانت كرة خفيفة بسيطة الطبع، وكان من حقها أن تتحرك بالاستدارة كالأفلاك أو أن تتحرك بأدنى سبب للتحريك. فلما خُلقت الجبال على وجهها تفاوتت جوانبها وتوجهت الجبال بثقلها نحو المركز فصارت الأوتاد التي تمنعها عن الحركة. 
وقيل لما خلق الله الأرض جعلت تمور، فقالت الملائكة ما هي بمقر أحدٍ على ظهرها فأصبحت وقد أرسيت بالجبال".

ونحن نسأل:  
إذا كان واضحاً أن الأرض تدور حول نفسها مرة كل أربع وعشرين ساعة، وينشأ عن تلك الحركة الليل والنهار. وتدور حول الشمس مرة كل سنة، وينشأ عن ذلك الدوران الفصول الأربعة. فكيف تكون الأرض ممدودة مبسوطة ثابتة لا تتحرك، وأن الجبال تمنعها عن أن تميد؟

تابع الاعجاز الثاني​


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا رقم اثنان من الاعجاز القران ياسيدي
جاء في سورة المُلك 67: 5 
"وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُوما للشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لهُمْ عَذَابَ السَّعِيرِ".

وفسرها البيضاوي بقوله: ولقد زيّنا السماء الدنيا - أقرب السموات إلى الأرض - بمصابيح - بالكواكب المضيئة بالليل إضاءة السرج فيها، والتنكير للتعظيم، ولا يمنع ذلك كون بعض الكواكب مركوزة في سموات فوقها إذ التزيين بإظهارها فيها. وجعلناها رجوماللشياطين “وجعلنا لها فائدة أخرى وهي رجم أعدائكم، والرجوم “جمع رَجَم، وهو مصدر سُمي ما يرجم به بانقضاض الشهب المسببة عنها، وقيل معناه وجعلناها رجوماً وظنونا لشياطين الإنس، وهم المنجمون".

وجاء في سورة الصافات 37: 6-10 
"إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِزِينَةِ الكَوَاكِبِ وَحِفْظاً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ مَارِدٍ لاَ يَسَّمَّعُونَ إِلَى المَلإِ الأَعْلَى وَيُقْذَفُونَ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ دُحُوراً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ وَاصِبٌ إِلاَّ مَنْ خَطِفَ الخَطْفَةَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ ثَاقِبٌ
 وجاء في سورة الحِجر 15: 16-18 
"وَلَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجاً وَزَيَّنَّاهَا للنَّاظِرِينَ وَحَفِظْنَاهَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَاٍن رَجِيمٍ إِلاَّ مَنِ اسْتَرَقَ السَّمْعَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ مُبِينٌ".

وفسرها البيضاوي بقوله: وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم
فلا يقدر أن يصعد إليها ويوسوس إلى أهلها ويتصرّف في أمرها ويطّلع على أحوالِها إلا من استرق السمع
 وا ستراق السّمع اختلاسه سراً، شبه به خطفتهم اليسيرة من قُطّان (سكان) السموات لما بينهم من المناسبة في الجوهر، أو بالاستدلال من أوضاع الكواكب وحركاتها
وعن ابن عباس: 
إنهم كانوا لا يُحجَبون من السموات، فلما وُلد عيسى مُنعوا من ثلاث سموات. فلما وُلد محمد مُنعوا منها كلها بالشهب. ولا يقدح فيه تكونها قبل المولد لجواز أن يكون لها أسباب أخرى. وقيل الاستثناء منقطع، أي ولكن من استرق السمع
 "فأتبعه"
 فتبعه ولحقه 
"شهاب مبين" 
ظاهر للمبصرين. والشهاب شعلة نار ساطعة. وقد يطلق للكوكب والسنان لما فيهما من البريق".

ونحن نسأل:  
إذا كان كل كوكب هو عالم ضخم، والكواكب هي ملايين العوالم الضخمة تسبح على أبعاد شاسعة في فضاء لا نهائي
فكيف نتصور الكواكب كالحجارة يمسك بها ملاك في حجم الإنسان ليضرب بها الشيطان منعا له من استماع أصوات سكان السماء؟
 هل  
كل هذه الأجرام السماوية خُلقت لتكون ذخيرة أو عتاداً حربياً كالحجارة لرجم الشيطان حتى اشتهر اسمه بالشيطان الرجيم؟! 
وكيف يطرح الملائكة الكواكب؟ 
وكيف يُحفظ توازن الكون إذا سارت في غير فلكها؟
تابع الاعجاز الثالث


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز الثالث ياسيدي
جاء في سورة الطلاق 65: 12 
"اللَهُ الذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ"
وجاء في سورة البقرة 2: 29 
"هُوَ الذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّماءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ"
وجاء في سورة فُصّلت 41: 12 
"فَقَضَاهُّنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظاً ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ العَزِيزِ العَلِيمِ".
 وجاء في سورة الأنبياء 21: 32 
وَجَعَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ سَقْفاً مَحْفُوظاً وَهُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهَا مُعْرِضُون"
وجاء في سورة الحج 22: 65 
"وَيُمْسِكُ السَّمَاءَ أَنْ تَقَعَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ إِنَّ اللَهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ"
 وجاء في سورة ق 50: 6 
أَفَلَمْ يَنْظُرُوا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَوْقَهُمْ كَيْفَ بَنَيْنَاهَا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا وَمَالهَا مِنْ فُرُوجٍ".

وفسَّر البيضاوي
 "سقفاً محفوظاً" في سورة الأنبياء بأنه محفوظ من الوقوع بأمر الله. وفسر "مالها من فروج" 
في سورة ق بأنها "فتوق" بأن خلقها ملساء متلاصقة الطباق. وواضح من هذه الآيات مع تفسير البيضاوي لها أن الله خلق السماء التي فوقنا وهي سقف أملس واسع، وفوقه ست سموات كالسقوف بعضها فوق بعض. وخلق الأرض التي نحن عليها وست أراضٍ مثلها. فجملة السموات والأراضي أربعة عشر!

ونحن نسأل:  
كيف يقول عن الفضاء المتسامي سموا لا متناهي فوقنا إنه سقف أملس قابل للسقوط
 وإنه يوجد سبعة سقوف من هذا النوع؟ 
وإن ملايين الكواكب التي تسبح في الفضاء غير المحدود مصابيح مركزة في هذا السقف الموهوم؟ 
وكيف
 يقول إن أرضنا، وهي واحدة من ملايين الكواكب والسيارات والأقمار والشموس يوجد سبعة مثلها؟
تابع الاعجاز الرابع​


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز الرابع ياسيدي
جاء في سورة التوبة 9: 36 و37 
"إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْراً فِي كِتَابِ اللهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ القَيِّمُ فَلاَ تَظْلِمُوا فِيِهنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا المُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللهَ مَعَ المُتَّقِينَ إِنَّمَا النَّسِيءُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي الكُفْرِ يُضَلُّ بِهِ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُحِلُّونَهُ عَاماً وَيُحَرِّمُونَهُ عَاما ليُواطِئُوا عِدَّةَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ فَيُحِلُّوا مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ زُيِّنَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ وَاللهُ لاَ يَهْدِي القَوْمَ الكَافِرِين".

ونحن نسأل:  
يؤرخ جميع العلماء بالسنة الشمسية التي تفرق عن السنة القمرية شهر النسيء.
 فهل في هذا كفر؟ 
وكيف نعتبر الحساب الفلكي الطبيعي كفراً؟
تابع الاعجاز الخامس​


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز الخامس ايضا ياسيدي
جاء في سورة المؤمنون 23: 19 و20 
"أَنْشَأْنَا لكُمْ بِهِ جَنَّاتٍ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ لَكُمْ فِيهَا فَوَاكِهُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَشَجَرَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ طُورِ سَيْنَاءَ تَنْبُتُ بِالدُّهْنِ وَصِبْغٍ لِلآكِلِينَ".

قال المفسرون: 
المراد بالشجرة هنا الزيتون وبالصبغ أي الآدام الذي به يصطبغ الخبز.

ونحن نسأل:  
لم تشتهر صحراء سيناء الجرداء بشجر الزيتون
ألم يكن الأجدر أن يذكر فلسطين بزيتونها
لا سيناء التي من قحطها أرسل الله لبني إسرائيل فيها المن من السماء؟
تابع الاعجاز السادس​


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز السادس
جاء في سورة يس 36: 38 
"وَالشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍّ لَهَا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ العَزِيزِ العَلِيمِ".

قال البيضاوي:
 الشمس تجري لمستقر لها" 
 لحد معين ينتهي إليه دورها، شُبّه بمستقرّ المسافر إذا قطع مسيره. أو لكبد السماء فإن حركتها فيه توجد أبطأ بحيث يُظن أن لها هناك وقفة. قال
 "والشمس حيرى لها بالجو تدويم"
 أو لاستقرار لها على نهج مخصوص، أو لمنتهى مقدّر لكل يوم من المشارق والمغارب. فإن لها في دورها ثلاثمائة وستون مشرقاً ومغرباً تطلع كل يوم من مطلع وتغرب من مغرب، ثم لا تعود إليهما إلى العام القابل. 
أو لمنقطع جريها عند خراب العالم. وقرئ 
"لا مستقر لها" 
أي لا سكون فإنها متحركة دائماً ولا مستقر. على أن لا بمعنى ليس.

ونحن نسأل:  
الشمس ثابتة تدور حول نفسها ولا تنتقل من مكانها
 والأرض هي التي تدور حولها
 فكيف يقول القرآن إن الشمس تجري، وإن لها مستقراً تسير إليه؟
تابع الاعجاز الخامس​


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز السابع
جاء في سورة ق 50: 1 
"ق وَالقُرْآنِ المَجِيدِ".

جاء في كتاب عرائس المجالس صفحة 7 و8 
"خلق الله تعالى جبلاً عظيماً من زبرجدة خضراء خضرة السماء منها، يقال له جبل قاف فأحاط بها كلها 
(أي الأرض). 
“وهو الذي أقسم الله به فقال 
"قَ والقرآنِ المجيد".
 وجاء في كتاب قصص الأنبياء صفحة 5 
"إن عبد الله بن سلام استفهم من محمد قائلاً: 
ما هي أعلى قمة في الأرض؟ فقال هي جبل قاف! فقال فما هو؟ 
فقال من زمرد أخضر وخضرة السماء هي منه. قال صدقت يا رسول الله.
 وما هو ارتفاع جبل قاف؟
 فقال إنه سفر خمسمائة سنة! 
قال كم هي المدة التي يقطع الإنسان فيه محيطه؟ 
فقال إنها سفر ألفي سنة".

وأصل حكاية جبل قاف ما جاء في كتب أحد اليهود المسمى حكيكاه باب 11 فصل 1 في تفسير الكلمة العبرية 
"توهو" 
النادرة الاستعمال ومعناها الفضاء والفراغ. وقد وردت في تكوين 1: 2. قال كتاب حكيكاه: 
توهو هو الخط الأخضر المحيط بجميع العالم قاطبة ومنه تنبعث الظلمة". فالكلمة العبرية المترجمة "الخط" هي "تاو"
 ولما سمعها الصحابة لم يعرفوا أن معناها 
"خط"
 بل توهّموا أنها سلسلة جبال عظيمة اسمها قاف! 
فكيف يعتبر القرآن ما نسميه الأفق (وهو خط وهمي) جبلاً حقيقياً؟
تابع الاعجاز الثامن​


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز الثامن
جاء في سورة يس 36: 39 و40 
"القَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالعُرْجُونِ القَدِيمِ. لاَ الشَّمْسُ يَنْبَغِي لَهَا أَنْ تُدْرِكَ القَمَرَ وَلاَ اللَّيْلُ سَابِقُ النَّهَارِ وَكُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ".

قال البيضاوي: 
والقمر قدرناه" أي قدَّرنا مسيره "منازل" أو سيره في منازل وهي ثمانية وعشرون:
 السرطان، البطين، الثريا، الدبران، المحقمة، الهتعة، الذراع، النترة، الطرف، الجيهة، الزبرة، الصرفة، العواء، السمالك، الزيانا، الإكليل، القلب، الشوكة، التعائم، البلدة، سعد الذابح، سعد بلع، سعد السعود، سعد الاحبية، فرغ الدلو المقدم، فرغ الدلو المؤخر، الرشا وهو بطن الحوت. ينزل في كل ليلة في واحد منهالا يتخطاه ولا يتقاصر عنه
فإذا كان في آخر منازله وهو الذي يكون فيه قبيل الاجتماع دق واستقوس
"حتى عاد كالعرجون" كالشمراخ المعوج. "القديم" العتيق وقيل ما مرّ عليه حول فصاعداً
"لا الشمس ينبغي لها" يصح لها ويتسهل
 "أن تدرك القمر" في سرعة سيره
"ولا الليل سابق النهار" يسبقه ويفوته
"وكلٌ" الشموس والأقمار 
"في فلكٍ يسبحون" 
يسيرون فيه بانبساط؟؟؟؟؟
تابع الاعجاز التاسع​


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز العاشر
جاء في سورة القصص 28: 8 و38 
"إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ... 
وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا المَلأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحا لعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الكَاذِبِينَ"
 وجاء في سورة غافر 40: 36 
"وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحا لعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الأَسْبَابَ".

يقول القرآن 
إن هامان كان وزير فرعون، بينما يثبت التاريخ أن هامان كان وزيراً لأحشويرش، وأن بين فرعون وهامان زهاء ألف سنة! ثم أن فرعون كان ملك مصر وكان هامان وزيراً في بابل! وما أبعد الزمان والمكان بين فرعون وهامان
فكيف  
يكون هذا وزيرا لذاك؟
 ويقول سفر أستير في التوراة إن هامان كان وزيراً وخليلا لأحشويرش ملك الفرس الذي يدعوه اليونان زركيس.
تابع الاعجاز العاشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز العاشر
جاء في سورة العنكبوت 29: 39 
"وَقَارُونَ وَفِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُمْ مُوسَى بِالبَيِّنَاتِ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا كَانُوا سَابِقِينَ"
وجاء في سورة غافر 40: 23-25 
"وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالحَقِّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا قَالُوا اقْتُلُوُا أَبْنَاءَ الذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءَهُمْ وَمَا كَيْدُ الكَافِرِينَ إِلاَّ فِي ضَلاَلٍ".

ويتبادر إلى الذهن من هذه الآيات 
أن قارون وهامان مصريان من قوم فرعون وأنهما مع فرعون قاوموا موسى في مصر. ولكن هذا خطأ
لأن قارون إسرائيلي لا مصري
 ومن قوم موسى لا من قوم فرعون
 كما جاء في سورة القصص 28: 76 
"إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ"!!
تابع الاعجاز الحادي عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز الحادي عشر
جاء في سورة طه 20: 85-88 
"قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفاً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْداً حَسَناً أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ العَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَأَخَلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَاراً مِنْ زِينَةِ القَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلاً جَسَدا لهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هذا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ".

ونحن نسأل:  
السامرة مدينة في فلسطين لم يكن لها وجود لما خرج بنو إسرائيل من مصر وسافروا في سيناء
 فعمل لهم هارون العجل الذهبي كطلبهم.
 فكيف
 نتخيل سامرياً يصنع لهم العجل قبل أن يكون للسامريين وجود؟
تابع الاعجاز الثاني عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز الثاني عشر
جاء في سورة التحريم 66: 
12 "وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ". وجاء في سورة مريم1:2و"فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً. يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ اِمْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيّا".

ونحن نسأل:  
يقول الإنجيل إن مريم العذراء هي بنت هالي (لوقا 3: 23).

فكيف يقول القرآن إنها بنت عمران أبي موسى النبي وإنها أخت هارون، مع أن بينها وبين عمران وهارون وموسى ألف وستمائة سنة؟!
تابع الاعجاز الثالث عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز الرابع عشر
جاء في سورة يونس 10: 47 
"وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولٌ فَإِذَا جَاءَ رَسُولُ هُمْ قُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالقِسْطِ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ".
 وجاء في سورة النحل 16: 36 و89 
"وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُوااللهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللهُ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلاَلَةُ... وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيداً عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ شَهِيداً عَلَى هَؤُلاَءِ".

تقول هاتان السورتان المكيتان 
إن الله أرسل في كل أمة نبياً منها إليها. 
ويقول الكتاب المقدس إن الأنبياء والرسل هم من بني إسرائيل وإليهم وإلى كل العالم. 
فإذا صدقت أقوال القرآن
فكيف
 لم يخرج للأمم في أفريقيا وأوروبا وأمريكا وأستراليا وآسيا أنبياء منهم وإليهم؟ 
فلو كانت لهذه الأمم أنبياء منها وإليها لجاز أن يكون للعرب رسول منهم.
تابع الاعجاز الرابع عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز الرابع عشر
جاء في سورة الأعراف 7: 189 و190 
"هُوَ الذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا ليَسْكُنَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمَّا تَغَشَّاهَا حَمَلَتْ حَمْلاً خَفِيفاً فَمَرَّتْ بِهِ فَلَمَّا أَثْقَلَتْ دَعَوَا اللهَ رَبَّهُمَا لئِنْ آتَيْتَنَا صَالِحا لنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحاً جَعَلا لهُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيمَا آتَاهُمَا فَتَعَالَى اللهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُون".

قال مفسرو المسلمين: 
لما هبط آدم وحواء إلى الأرض أُلقيت الشهوة في نفس آدم فأصاب حواء فحملت من ساعتها. فلما ثقل الحمل وكبر الولد أتاها إبليس. وقال البيضاوي:
 أتاها في صورة رجل، فقال لها: ما الذي في بطنك؟ 
قالت:
 ما أدري. قال: 
أخاف أن يكون بهيمة أو كلباً أو خنزيراً. قالت: إني أخاف بعض ذلك. قال:
 وما يدريك من أين يخرج، أمِن دُبُرك أم مِن فمك أو يشقّ بطنك فيقتلك؟ فخافت حواء ذلك وذكرته لآدم. 
فلم يزالا في غمّ. ثم عاد إليها إبليس فقال: 
إني من الله بمنزلة، فإن دعوت الله أن يجعله خلقاً سوياً مثلك ويسهل عليك خروجه تسمّيه عبد الحارث. وكان اسم إبليس في الملائكة "حارث"
 فذكرت حواء ذلك لآدم فعاودها إبليس.
 فلم يزل بهما حتى غرَّهما فلما ولدت سمَّياه عبد الحارث. 
وقال البيضاوي: 
في قوله "جعلا له شركاء فيما آتاهما" أي جعلا أولادَهما شركاء فيما أتى أولادَهما، فسمّوه عبد العزى وعبد مناف. وفي قوله 
"فتعالى الله عمّا يشركون. أيُشركون مالا يخلق شيئاً وهم يخلقون؟" يعني الأصنام.
فمن أين جاءت هذه القصة الغريبة؟ 
وأين العزى ومناف آلهة العرب من آدم في الجنة
حتى تكون أصنام العرب آلهة لآدم يسمّي أولاده بأسمائها؟
تابع الاعجاز الخامس عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا ياسيدي الاعجاز الخامس عشر
جاء في سورة الأنعام 6: 84 
"وَوَهَبْنَا لهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلاً هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحاً هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي المُحْسِنِينَ".

قال البيضاوي
 "أيوب بن أموص من أسباط عيص بن إسحق".

فأين  
أيوب الذي ظهر في بلاد العرب من عصر إبراهيم وإسحق والد إسرائيل في أرض فلسطين؟
 وأين  
هو أموص والد النبي إشعياء من أيوب؟!
تابع الاعجاز السادس عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز السادس عشر 
جاء في سورة الكهف 18: 65 
"فَوَجَدَا عَبْداً مِنْ عِبَادِنَا آتَيْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِنْ لَدُنَّا عِلْماً".

قال البيضاوي
 تفسيرالهذه الآية وما قبلها وما بعدها: 
إن موسى النبي سافر مع غلامه يشوع بن نون حتى بلغ صخرة ومعهما حوت مشوي. وعند الصخرة توضّأ يشوع فوقعت على الحوت المشوي نقطة ماء من الوضوء فبُعث الحوت حياً وجرى في الماء! 
ولما افتقد موسى الحوت ليأكله لم يجده، فرجع إلى مكان الصخرة فوجد الخضر وهو إيليا النبي!
 وساروا معاً إلى مركب حيث خرقها الخضر. 
وساروا إلى غلام فقتله الخضر. وساروا إلى حائط متداعية فبناها الخضر.
 ولما سأل موسى الخضر عن الدوافع التي دعته ليفعل ما فعل قال
 إن المركب لمساكين فأتلفها حتى لا يأخذها الملك الغاصب.
 والغلام لأبوين مؤمنين، فخشينا أن يرهق والديه بالكفر إذا عاش وكبر. والجدار لغلامين يتيمين، بناه حتى متى كبرا يجدان تحت الجدار كنزاً من الذهب مكتوب عليه بعض الحِكم
ومنها "لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله". 
وكان ذلك في أيام إسكندر ذي القرنين! (انظر البخاري ومسلم وسنن النسائي والترمذي). 

ونحن نسأل: 
أين موسى الذي عاش في مصر سنة 1500 ق م من إيليا الذي عاش في فلسطين سنة 900 ق م
 مِن إسكندر الأكبر الذي عاش في اليونان سنة 332 ق م! 
أين
 هؤلاء من الشهادة لمحمد الذي ظهر في بلاد العرب في القرن السابع بعد الميلاد!؟
 فبين موسى وإيليا 600 سنة! 
وبين موسى وإسكندر 1200 سنة! 
وبين موسى وظهور محمد 2200 سنة! 
فكيف يتسنّى لهؤلاء الذين نشأوا في ممالك مختلفة وفي قرون متباعدة أن يجتمعوا في زمن واحد وفي صعيد واحد؟!
تابع الاعجاز السابع عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز السابع عشر
بخصوص الاعجاز والقداسة: حقائق قرآنية مريرة 

احدى آلازمات النفسية لمحمد كانت في تبرمه بجماعته من الفقراء، عند أنفة المشركين من مجالسته وهم معه. 
فيأتيه التحذير والتأديب: 
"واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين" (الحجر 88)
 لكنه يعود لمثلها، فيعود الوحي الى التنبيه والترهيب:
 "واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين" (الشعراء 215)
وينص القرآن على تضايق محمد بأتعس المؤمنين كالاعمى واليتيم والسائل: 
"عبس وتولى، أن جاءه الاعمى..." (عبس 1-2)؛ 
أما اليتيم فلا تقهر وأما السائل فلا تنهر"(الضحى 9-10). 
وقد تشتد الازمة بمحمد فيطرد المؤمنين من مجلسه: 
"ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه!
 ما عليك من حسابهم في شيء، وما من حسابك عليهم من شيء، فتطردهم، فتكون من الظالمين" (الانعام 52). 
فيأمره الوحي بالصبر عليهم:
 " واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه، ولا تعد عيناك عنهم تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا، ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه من ذكرنا واتبع هواه، وكان امره فرطا" (الكهف 28).
 فكأن موقف محمد في ذلك مظاهرة للكافرين، فيردعه الوحي ردعا جميلا: 
" وما كنت ترجو ان يلقى اليك الكتاب، الا رحمة من ربك:
 فلا تكونن ظهيرا للكافرين، ولا يصدنك عن آيات الله بعد إذ نزلت اليك، وادع الى ربك ولا تكونن من المشركين" (القصص 86-87). 

علق دروزة (سيرة الرسول 1: 282)على هذه الازمة المتواصلة بقوله: 
" ونعتقد ان آيات الانعام 52-53؛ والكهف 28-30؛ والاسراء 73-76؛ والقصص 85-88...تنطوي على مشاهد من أزمات النبي ص. النفسية.
 إذ يصح أن يقال في صدد آيات الانعام والكهف ان النبي إذغ كان خطر على باله أن يهمل الفقراء والمساكين من ألمسلمين، أو يصرفه عنه، حينما احتج الزعماء 
وطلبوا لإقصائهم عنه ليجلسوا اليه ويتحدثوا معه، فانما كان هذا في ساعة من ساعات أزماته النفسية، ومبعثا عن حزنه الشديد لتمسك الزعماء بجحودهم ومعارضتهم ومتابعة الناس لهم، وعن آمله في انحياز المعتدلين الى صفه.
 وإذ يصح ان يقال هذا كذلك في صدد آيات الاسراء والقصص، وما يمكن أن يكون قد خطر على باله من التساهل والاستجابة لبعض مقترحات هؤلاء الزعماء". 

فهذه الازمة 
ان دلت على شيء فهي تدل على بشرية محمد في شخصيته
وما يظهر فيها من انفعالات وثورات نفسية...
كل هذا لا يدل على إعجاز او قداسة في الشخصية. 
تابع الاعجاز الثامن عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاجاز الثامن عشر
جاء في سورة البقرة 2: 125-127 
"وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا البَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَأَمْناً وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلَّى وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ أَنْ طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالعَاكِفِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هذا بَلَداً آمِناً وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُمْ بِاللهِ وَاليَوْمِ الآخِرِ قَالَ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَبِئْسَ المَصِيرُ وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ القَوَاعِدَ مِنَ البَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ العَلِيمُ".

ولكن 
الكتاب المقدس
 يعلّمنا أن إبراهيم دُعي من أور الكلدانيين إلى أرض كنعان
 وهناك بنى مذبحا للرب. ولم يرد ذكر لذهابه إلى بلاد العرب، ولا ذكر لبنائه هو وإسماعيل الكعبة، ولكنه تغرّب في أرض كنعان التي وعده الله ووعد بها نسله.

ونحن نسأل:
 كيف تكون الكعبة بيت الله
وبيت المثوبة
وبيت الأمن
وهي بيت الأوثان
 وقد بُنيت أول الأمر لعبادة كوكب زحل؟!
 وكان كل من استولى عليها يقهر أهلها ليمارسوا شعائر مذهبه!
 وفي أيام محمد كان في الكعبة ثلاثمائة وستون صنماً.
 لكل حي من أحياء العرب صنم. 
وقد شددوا أقدامها بالرصاص. 
فجاء محمد ومعه قضيب وجعل يهوى به على كل صنم منها فيسقط الصنم إلى الأرض. 
وهو يقول
 "جاء الحق وزهق الباطل. إن الباطل كان زهوقاً". 
ولما استولى محمد على البيت أبقى فيه أغلب الشعائر الوثنية كما هي كالحج، والطواف، والإحرام، والاعتمار، ورجم الحجارة، وتقبيل الحجر الأسود، والنحر، وغير ذلك. 
(راجع كتاب تاريخ الكعبة للدكتور الخربطلي وكتاب الجذور التاريخية للشريعة الإسلامية “لعبد الكريم خليل).
تابع معنا يااخي الاعجاز التاسع عشر


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاجاز التاسع عشر
جاء في سورة البقرة 2: 258 
"أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللهُ المُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبَرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ المَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ المَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الذِي كَفَرَ وَاللهُ لا يَهْدِي القَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ".

قال البيضاوي:
 أَلمْ تر إلى الذي حاجَّ إبراهيمَ في ربّه
 تعجُّب مِن محاجة نمرود وحماقته".

ونحن نسأل:  
كيف حدثت هذه المحاجة ونمرود سابق لإبراهيم بثلاثمائة سنة؟ 
فبين إبراهيم ونوح اثنا عشر جيلاً (لوقا 3: 34-36) 
وبين نمرود ونوح أربعة أجيال (تكوين 10: 1-8).
تابع الاعجاز العشرين


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

هذا الاعجاز العشرين
 جاء في سورة يوسف 12: 93 
"اذْهَبُوا بِقَمِيصِي هذا فَأَلْقُوهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ أَبِي يَأْتِ بَصِيراً وَأْتُونِي بِأَهْلِكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ".

قال مجاهد: 
كان ذلك القميص قميص إبرهيم. 
وذلك أنه لما جُرّد من ثيابه وأُلقي في النار عرياناً آتاه جبريل بقميص من حرير الجنة فألبسه إياه
 فكان ذلك القميص عند إبراهيم. فلما مات ورثه إسحق. 
فلما مات ورثه يعقوب.
 فلما شبّ يوسف جعل يعقوب ذلك القميص في قصبة من فضة وسدّ رأسها وجعلها في عنق يوسف كالتعاويذ 
لما كان يخاف عليه من العين
وكانت لا تفارقه. 
فلما أُلقي في البئر عرياناً أتاه جبريل وأخرج له ذلك القميص وألبسه إياه. فلما كان هذا الوقت جاءه جبريل وأمره أن يرسل هذا القميص إلى أبيه لأن فيه ريح الجنة فلا يقع على مبتلٍ ولا سقيم إلا عوفي في الوقت. فدفع يوسف ذلك القميص إلى إخوته. وقال: 
اذهبوا بقميصي هذا وضعوه على وجه أبي. فلما فعلوا ذلك رُدّ إليه بصره".

ونحن نسأل:  
كيف يلبس سكان الأرض ثياب سكان السماء؟
 وكيف يصحب القميص عمل المعجزات على أيدي الذين توارثوه أياً كانوا وأنَّى كانوا؟ وما هو مصير هذا القميص الآن؟ ألا نسخر من الذين يُلبسون أولادهم وبهائمهم تعاويذ؟
 هل يتساوى الأنبياء والآباء الكرام إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب ويوسف بمن يستعملون التعاويذ؟
سوف نواصل الاعجاز القراني حتى نصل الى المليون
تعقل يااخي 
ان الله منزه عن الخطأ وكلمته صادقة وامينة
هو قال بفمه الطاهر الذي ليس فيه غش
 السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لايزول


----------



## استفانوس (20 أكتوبر 2005)

اليس من رد يااحبائي
ولاتنسوا 
سؤال 
المسجد الاقصى


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

حالي من حالك اخ فريد... الانتظـــــــــــــــار عسى و لعل نجد اجابة...


----------



## استفانوس (21 أكتوبر 2005)

انني حتى الآن انتظر
فهل من 
مجيب


----------



## اسير الشوق (22 أكتوبر 2005)

تعرض هذا الكلام في منتدى مسيحي وتنتظر من يجيبك .. ؟

العقل نعمة .. !

انا حينما سالتكم لم اسال في منتدى اسلامي بل ذهبت اليكم وسالتكم ... لذالك اتحداكم ان تعرضوا هذه الشبهات في اي منتدى اسلااامي وسترون الجواب الشافي باذن الواحد الاحد .. !

فللاسف معلوماتي ليست بالكثيرة ... وهناك ناس اعلم وادرى مني بكثير ...


مثل ما ناقشتكم في منتداكم اطلب منكم ان تناقشونا في منتدياتنا الاسلامية ........... !


----------



## صوفيا (22 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> اليس من رد يااحبائي
> ولاتنسوا
> سؤال
> المسجد الاقصى



 

ياااااااااا سااااااااااااتر على الغبااااء

حلللللللللللوه منك تنتظر ......لا .........و.... وين في منتدى مسيحي   

انا اقترح عليك انت والبابا البطريريك دودي تروحون منتدى يهودي وتعرضون اسألتكم وتنتظرون
الاجابه بدل الجلسه هنا واضاعه الوقت  

اقول انتو الاثنين اذا صدق تبغون تعرفون مو تستهبلون روحو زي ما قال اخوي اسير الشوق لمنتدى اسلامي
مو تجون منتدى مسيحي مافيه الا انت ومن هم على دينك وتسأل اسئله زي كذا

تصدقون انتم ضحكتوووووووني على الصباح


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

الرب يسامحك
لم اجد في اي مشاركة لك الا الذم والقدح
انا اعلم انك في لي موضوع لاتعرفين الاجابة
الحوار والمناقشة تكون على فد الفهم والوعي  والمعرفة
وتكون مثبتة بالدليل والبرهين المقنعة
نعم
نعم انه ابليس 
قد اعمى غير المؤمنين لكن لاتنير لهم انارة الانجيل
بالمحبة يااختى صوفيا 
ان تبحثي وتدققي لان الوقت مقصر 
ارفعي صلاة للله
ارشدني ياالله 
عرفني عنك 
اني احبك
ولقد عوجت المستقيم
اسألك يارب بقلب يحتاج ان تدخل اليه وتنقيه وتسكن فيه
انر فكري
اكشف لي الحقيقة
لانني احبك
اختي صوفيا
ان صليت 
فسوف يدخل الله الى قلبك ويكشف لك ذاته
الرب يبارك حياتك
وانا ماني زعلان منك
لان الله يحبك
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> تعرض هذا الكلام في منتدى مسيحي وتنتظر من يجيبك .. ؟
> 
> العقل نعمة .. !
> 
> ...


هذا الموضوع يمهمك انت
انت قلت  (العقل نعمة )  فلماذا لاتستخدمه
انت تعلم انك يوم الحساب
الله
يطلب منك
وليس من غيرك
انتبه لنفسك يااخي الابدية موجودة
وانت ستكون موجود هناك 
فماذا انت فاعل
العقل هنا وليس هناك
اسرع اغتنم الفرصة
راجع نفسك وابحث واطلب من الله ان يفتح بصيرتك
لكي تختبر ماهي ارادة الله الصالحة الكاملة المرضية


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> ياااااااااا سااااااااااااتر على الغبااااء
> 
> حلللللللللللوه منك تنتظر ......لا .........و.... وين في منتدى مسيحي
> 
> ...


 
حذفت عضويتك على بسبب قلة الادب

و صلاتنا ان يهديك الرب و ينور طريقك و يطهر لسانك


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> تعرض هذا الكلام في منتدى مسيحي وتنتظر من يجيبك .. ؟
> 
> العقل نعمة .. !
> 
> ...


 
ايش الفرق اذا كان في منتدى مسيحي او مسلم؟؟؟ هل يفرق المكان؟؟؟ نحن نشهد بحقائق... بعدين اذا كنت قليل العلم الا يجدر بك السؤال و التحري علا الحقيقة تكون في طياتي اسطرنا؟؟؟


----------



## اسير الشوق (22 أكتوبر 2005)

*هو الذي انزل عليك الكتاب منه ايات محكمات هن ام الكتاب واخر متشابهات فاما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ماتشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تاويله ومايعلم تاويله الا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون امنا به كل من عند ربنا ومايذكر الا اولوا الالباب   *


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2005)

احنا فين و الاخ فين... ما في امل من الاخ الي اعترف بنفسه لنه قليل العلم...


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> *هو الذي انزل عليك الكتاب منه ايات محكمات هن ام الكتاب واخر متشابهات فاما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ماتشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تاويله ومايعلم تاويله الا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون امنا به كل من عند ربنا ومايذكر الا اولوا الالباب   *


اولا 
عزيزي
اذا كان القران من عند الله
ففي اي كتاب تاتي تاويلاته
ولماذا المتشابهات ( المتناقضات ) فيه
وبعد ذالك
دع الراسخون في العلم يتفقون على المتناقضات
ويكفينا
مدسوسة 
اسريئليات
متفق عليه
غير متفق عليه
بدعه
غير مسند
بعد
تقولون 
محكمات
متشابهات
ارسو على حل


----------



## اسير الشوق (22 أكتوبر 2005)

*دودي رجاء لا تقل لي يا اخي لن اخواني فقط هم المسلمين ...

فريد  
المتشابهات : هي التي نجد فيها غموضا او جوانب متعددة في لفظها او معناها ، اي انها تقبل التفسير والتاويل لاكثر من معنى ، وينبغي لفهمها بصورة صحيحة : الاستعانة بالمحكمات من الايات الشريفة.   *


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> *دودي رجاء لا تقل لي يا اخي لن اخواني فقط هم المسلمين ...
> 
> فريد
> المتشابهات : هي التي نجد فيها غموضا او جوانب متعددة في لفظها او معناها ، اي انها تقبل التفسير والتاويل لاكثر من معنى ، وينبغي لفهمها بصورة صحيحة : الاستعانة بالمحكمات من الايات الشريفة.   *


ممكن امثلة


----------



## اسير الشوق (23 أكتوبر 2005)

*مثال على فهم المتشابه نقدِّم الآية التالية: {وكُلَّ إنسانٍ ألزمناهُ طائِرَهُ في عُنُقِهِ ونُخرجُ له يومَ القيامةِ كتاباً يلقاهُ مَنشوراً * اقرأ كتابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفسكَ اليومَ عليك حَسِيباً} فإذا عدنا لكتب التفسير وما قاله المفسرون القدماء عن هذه الآية، ثمَّ طلبنا من علماء عصرنا إعادة تفسيرها، بعد ظهور آلات التصوير والفيديو، وأقمار التجسُّس الصناعية والميكروفيلم، لأذهلنا الاختلاف العميق في التفسير بين مرحلة وأخرى من مراحل التطوُّر العلمي، وما رافقها من اكتشافات جديدة، إلا أنه مع هذا الاختلاف، نجد انسجاماً بين الآيات ومضمون التفاسير، إذ أن كلاً منها يصلح لأوانه.

وقد وردت آيات كثيرة في القرآن الكريم من الآيات المتشابهات المتعلِّقة بصفات الله تعالى، وتذكر له بعض الصفات الَّتي ظاهرها يتشابه مع صفات المخلوقات، ومن بعض هذه الآيات قوله تعالى:

{وجاء ربُّكَ والملك صفّاً صفّاً} 

{ الرحمن على العرش استوى }

{ إن الَّذين يُبايعونكَ إنَّما يُبايِعونَ الله يدُ الله فوقَ أَيديهم... }  

وبما أن الله لا يشبه أحداً من خلقه في صفاته بدليل قوله تعالى: { ليس كمثله شيء.. }.لذلك تبقى معاني هذه الآيات في حكم المتشابه. وقد ذهب بعض العلماء إلى وجوب الإيمان بهذه الآيات والتسليم بها، وتفويض معرفتها إلى الله تعالى، دون محاولة تأويلها بما يتنافى مع كمال الله تعالى وكمال صفاته. وفسَّرها جيل آخر من العلماء بما يليق بذاته تعالى من معان مجازية تسوغ في اللغة العربية وتناسـب المعنى، فذهبوا إلى أن مجيء الله والملك صفّاً صفّاً،كناية عن مجيء أمره وقضاءه. والاستواء على العرش يعني تمام القوَّة والسلطان والتصرُّف بالكون. ويد الله فوق أيديهم تعني التأييد والدعم الإلهي للمبايعة. وكلُّ هذه التشابهات تكرُّمٌ من حضرة الله، في التودُّد لعباده، وتقريب القدرة الإلهية من أفهامهم، ليكون ذلك حافزاً لهم للتعمُّق في فهم آياته، وقراءتها بتدبُّرِ معانيها، وخشوع لجلال قائلها.

ويظهر دور المغرضين في كلِّ زمان ومكان، من خلال تأويل الآيات المتشابهات؛ بهدف الحصول على مآرب معينة، كالسيطرة على السذَّج من الناس، والتأثير عليهم فكرياً، أو عاطفياً، أو للحصول على مكاسب مادية أو نفوذ معيَّن، ووراء ذلك كلِّه لإحداث بلبلة في الأفكار، وإثارة الفتنة في صفوف الناس، وزرع الشكِّ في صدورهم.  

وطالما أنَّ علم الله محيط بكلِّ شأن من شؤون هذا الكون الواسع، فقد ضمَّ القرآن من علم الله تعالى، ما له صلة بالإنسان، في حاضره ومستقبله، أمَّا شؤون الكون الأخرى، والَّتي لا صلة لها بذلك، فلم يعلمنا الله سبحانه شيئاً عنها، لكنه تعالى حثَّنا في آيات القرآن الكريم على إعمال الفكر والعقل والتدبُّر، لنستزيد من علومه، ونرشف من بحار عطائه الروحي والفكري اللامتناهي.*​


----------



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

ها انت 
اقتربت  جدا من الفكر المسيحي
جميل
ان الله ليس له يد
لكن لنفهم ان الله ذو القوة
وهاهي حالة الابن في المسيحية
لدي سؤال
ماهي كمال صفات الله في الاسلام 
ياعزيزي


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> *دودي رجاء لا تقل لي يا اخي لن اخواني فقط هم المسلمين ...*


 

خلص ولايهمك بس لا تزعل... المهم تبقى و تحاورنا


----------



## اسير الشوق (23 أكتوبر 2005)

*

سأنقل هنا بعض أقوال السلف في الصفات. و سترون كيف أنهم لا يضعون مصطلحات الفلاسفة كالجسم و الجهة و الحد أساسا لفهم صفات الرب تعالى بل مدار عقيدتهم يدور حول النص.

===============================

أولا: عقيدة الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله في نزول الله تعالى كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا كما ورد في الحديث.

قال غير واحد من أهل العلم في هذا الحديث و ما يشبه هذا من الروايات من الصفات، و نزول الرب تبارك و تعالى كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا، قالوا: قد ثبتت الروايات في هذا و يؤمن بها و لا يتوهم، و لا يقال: كيف؟

هكذا روي عن مالك و سفيان بن عيينة و عبدالله بن المبارك أنهم قالوا في هذه الأحاديث: أمروها بلا كيف، و هكذا قول أهل العلم من أهل السنة و الجماعة، و أما الجهمية فأنكرت هذه الروايات و قالوا: هذا تشبيه"
انتهى كلام الإمام الترمذي في "الجامع" (3/50-51) نقلا عن كتاب دفاعا عن السلفية صفحة 98 للشيخ عمرو عبدالمنعم سليم حفظه الله و بارك الله في جهده.

و فيه...

1) أن الترمذي ينقل هذه العقيدة عن تابعي التابعين كابن المبارك و الثوري و مالك و هو من القرون المفضلة الأولى.
2) أن الترمذي يرى بأن النزول صفة لله تعالى.
3) و أن مدار إثبات صفات الرب تبارك و تعالى هو ثبوت النص "قالوا: قد ثبتت الروايات في هذا و يؤمن بها و لا يتوهم، و لا يقال: كيف؟" و لا ميزان لقواعد الفلاسفة الجهة، الحد، التجسيم التي لا توجد في الكتاب و السنة.
4) أن من أنكرها لعلة التشبيه فهو جهمي؟

و هذا ما يعتقده أهل السنة اليوم أخي الكريم فهم يؤمنون بصفة النزول و لا يتوهمون أنها كصفة المخلوقين و لا يقولون كيف أما الأشاعرة و الخوارج اليوم يرون فيها علة التشبيه فيتأولونها لهذه العلة، فهم في ميزان الإمام الترمذي و من نقل عنهم من السلف جهمية في هذه المسئلة. 


===========================================

يتبع*


----------



## اسير الشوق (23 أكتوبر 2005)

*ثانيا: منهج الترمذي في إثبات الصفات و عقيدته في صفة اليد! 

قال الترمذي في الجامع:

"قد ذكر الله عز وجل في غير موضع من كتابه : اليد ، والسمع ، والبصر (فتأولت الجهمية هذه الآيات ففسروها على غير ما فسر أهل العلم وقالوا : إن الله لم يخلق آدم بيده ، وقالوا : إن معنى اليد هاهنا القوة . )، وقال إسحاق بن إبراهيم – ( وهو ابن راهويه ) -- : إنما يكون التشبيه إذا قال يد كيد ،أو مثل يد ، أو سمع كسمع ، أو مثل سمع ،فإذا قال : سمع كسمع ، أو مثل سمع فهذا هو التشبيه . وأما إذا قال كما قال الله تعالى : يد وسمع وبصر ، ولا يقول كيف ، ولا يقول مثل سمع ، ولا كسمع ، هذا لا يكون تشبيهاً ، وهو كما قال الله تعالى في كتابه : { ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير }

نقله الأخ كعب حفظه الله أنظر هذا الرابط:

http://www.muslm.org/showthread.php?threadid=89493

و هذا الكلام يدل على أن الترمذي يرى أن:

1) القول بأن الله لم يباشر خلق آدم بيده هو قول الجهمية، و نحن نعلم كذلك بأن جل الأشاعرة يقولون ذلك فهم أيضا في نظر الترمذي جهمية.
2) القول بأن معنى اليد هنا القوة هو قول الجهمية كذلك، و نحن نعلم كذلك بأن جل الأشاعرة يقولون ذلك فهم أيضا في نظر الترمذي جهمية.
3) الواجب علينا أن نثبت صفة اليد التي أثبتها الله لنفسه مع عدم تكييفها.
4) أن قوله تعالى "ليس كمثله شيء" لا يدل على أن ليس لله يد بل يدل على أن يد الله ليست كأيدينا.
5) ينسب الترمذي هذه العقيدة السلفية لإسحاق بن راهوية المتوفي سنة 238 و ما أدراك من الإمام إسحاق بن راهوية، شيخ البخاري ومسلم.

و من ينظر إلى هذا الكلام يعلم أن الترمذي و إسحاق بن راهوية لا يقيمان وزنا لمنطق الفلاسفة و لا لأصول أهل الكلام كقولهم بأن الله ليس بجسم و ليس له حد و لا جهة و لا تقوم به الحوادث و و و. بل إن هذه الأمور ما خطرت ببالهما أبدا فيكفيهما أن يثبتا صفات الله تعالى كما هي في الكتاب و السنة و كما دلت عليها لغة العرب ثم يفوضان علم الكيفية إلى الله.

هذا المنهج هو منهج السلفيين اليوم، و هو المنهج الذي ينعته المبتدعة من أشاعرة و ماتريدية و خوارج بالحشوية و المجسمة. فهل رمى هؤلاء المبتدعة غير الإمام الترمذي و الإمام إسحاق بن راهوية بهذه الألقاب القذرة!!!   *


----------



## اسير الشوق (23 أكتوبر 2005)

*ثالثا: إعتقاد الإمام البخاري فيما يتعلق بصفتي الاستواء و النزول و منهجه رحمه الله في صفات الأفعال المتعلقة بمشيئة الله تعالى.

استشهد الإمام البخاري في كتاب خلق أفعال العباد "باب ما ذكر أهل العلم للمعطلة الذين يريدون أن يبدلوا كلام الله عز و جل" بأقوال بعض السلف الثابتة عنده في اثبات صفتي النزول و الإستواء و بيان منهج أهل السنة في إثبات صفات الأفعال المتعلقة بمشيئته سبحانه.

قال رحمه الله في صفحة 14 طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة:

"و قال الفضيل بن عياض إذا قال لك الجهمي: أنا أكفر برب يزول عن مكانه فقل: أنا أؤمن برب يفعل ما يشاء.
و قال ابن عيينة: رأيت ابن ادريس قائما عند كتاب قلت: ما تفعل يا أبا محمد هنا ؟ قال أسمع كلام ربي من في هذا الغلام.
وحذر يزيد بن هارون عن الجهمية و قال: من زعم أن الرحمن على العرش استوى على خلاف ما يقر في قلوب العامة فهو جهمي، و محمد الشيباني جهمي.
و قال ضمرة بن ربيعة عن صدقة سمعت سليمان التيمي يقول لو سئلت أين الله؟ لقلت في السماء، فإن قال فأين كان عرشه قبل السماء؟ لقلت على الماء، فإن قال: فأين كان عرشه قبل الماء؟ لقلت لا أعلم. قال أبو عبدالله – و هو الإمام البخاري معلقا و مقرا لكلام سليمان التيمي- و ذلك لقوله تعالى "و لا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء" يعني إلا بما بين" انتهـــى

و قيه:

1) إثبات صفة النزول لله عز وجل. و كونها صفة متعلقة بمشيئته.
2) إثبات صفات متعلقة بمشيئته سبحانه يقوم بها متى شاء. و هذا يعني إثبات صفات الأفعال الإختيارية لله عز و جل. على خلاف الأشاعرة الذين ينكرون صفات الأفعال الإختيارية، فعلى أصلهم الفاسد كل من قام بفعل جديد هو محل للحوادث.
3) إثبات استواء الله تعالى و علوه على عرشه حقيقية و عبر عنه الإمام هارون بـ" كما يقر بما في نفوس العامة" ذلك أن هناك من يحاول إثبات الاستواء لفظا ثم ينفيه معنى كما هي طريقة بعض مفوضة الأشاعرة.
4) إثبات جواز السؤال بأين الله و أن جوابه "في السماء". بخلاف الأشاعرة الذين يعدون هذا من أشنع التجسيم و الكفر.
5) أنه لا يلزم المسلم معرفة ما سكت عنه الشارع كما قال البخاري ( و ذلك لقوله تعالى "و لا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء" يعني إلا بما بين).
6) أن هذه هي عقيدة سلف الأمة كالفضيل بن عياض و يزيد بن هارون و سليمان التيمي.
7) أن من الذي لا يقر بصفات الأفعال. أي أن الله يفعل ما يشاء في أي وقت شاء فهو جهمي.

فلو قيل، لم يسند البخاري عن بعض هؤلاء، و البخاري مجرد ناقل لهذه الآثار لا يلزم أنه يعتقد ما بها. قلنا لقد ساق الإمام البخاري هذه الآثار محتجا بها معتقدا بمضامينها. إذ لا يمكن أن يحتج الإمام البخاري بمقولات لا يؤمن بمضامينها‍. فيلزمكم على أقل تقدير الاعتراف بأن هذه هي عقيدة الإمام البخاري رحمة الله عليه.

و يشهد لذلك إقراره رحمه الله لكلام سليمان التيمي فقد دعم كلامه و زاده بيانا بقوله ( و ذلك لقوله تعالى "و لا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء" يعني إلا بما بين)   *


----------



## اسير الشوق (23 أكتوبر 2005)

*رابعا: إعتقاد الإمام البخاري بأن الله يتكلم كيف شاء.

"قال أبو عبدالله - أي الإمام البخاري – ومن الدليل على أن الله يتكلم كيف شاء، و أن اصوات العباد مؤلفة حرفا، فيها التطريب و الغمز و اللحن و الترجيع..."خلق أفعال العباد "باب خلق أفعال العباد" صفحة 33 طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة.

و فيه

1) أن الإمام البخاري يرى أن الله يتكلم كيف شاء. أي أن كيفية كلام الله تعالى متعلقة بمشيئته. و الصفات التي تتعلق بالمشيئة هي صفات فعلية. و هذا يدلنا على أن الإماما البخاري يرى أن صفة الكلام هي صفة فعليه متعلقة بمشيئته. خلافا لما يعتقده الأشاعرة من أن صفات الأفعال لا يوصف بها إلا من كان محلا للحوادث. و يرى هؤلاء المبتدعة بان هذا كفر. فحقيقة معتقدهم أن ما عليه الإمام البخاري و هو من علماء السلف من إعتقاد في صفة كلام الله تعالى هو كفر بالله تعالى.

و من هذه النقطة و النقطة التي سبقتها يستفاد أن الإمام البخاري لم يكن على منهج الأشاعرة ورثة الفلاسفة في قولهم أن الأفعال الإختيارية لا تصدر إلا ممن كان محلا للحوادث. بل كان يصف الله بصفات الأفعال و يجزم بأن فعل الله عز وجل لا يقاس بفعل البشر.

و هذه طبعا هي عقيدتنا السلفية النقية التي نؤمن بها اليوم، فنحن نقول بأن الله يتكلم كيف شاء متى شاء. و أن كلام الله صفة فعل و ذات. فكلام الرب تعالى بإعتبار أصله و كونه متكلما هو صفة أزلية ذاتية. و باعتبار آحاده هو صفة فعل يتكلم الله متى شاء كيفما شاء.   *


----------



## استفانوس (23 أكتوبر 2005)

كلام جميل ولكن 
 في البداية لابد أن نؤّكد بعض الحقائق التي لا خلاف عليها، عندما نتكلم عن شخصية المسيح أو عن الثالوث أو التجسّد أو عن أي شئ يتّعلق بشخصية المسيح (الله)، وهذه الحقائق هي ما يلي:
1- الله غير محدود ونحن محدودون، فلا يمكن أن تضع اللانـهائي في المحدود وهو عقولنـا.
2- الله ليس كمثله شئ ، كما يتضح من اسم الملاك ميخائيل (= ليس كمثله شئ) في العبرية، فهذه العقيدة تضرب جذورها قبل اليهودية.
3- الله لم يره أحد قـط، لكن المسيح هو كلمة الله (الأزليّ)، الذي حمل كل سلطانه ومثَّله لنا، ولكن نؤجل كونه " الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبرَّ ".
4- ونسأل: هـل يقدر الله أن يتجسّد ( في كلمته)؟
 وهل يرضى؟
 وهو حر تمام الحرية، فلنطلب منه بتواضع وانفتـاح أن يقودنا ويرشدنا لنفهم بالإيمان!
5- وصف الله وأعماله بصور إنسانية موجود منذ القديم، وهو نوع من خلع الصفات البشرية على  الله
 (Anthropomorphism)، حتى يمكن أن نقّرب فهمه لأذهاننا.
6- الأمثلة والتشبيهات ليست للشرح التام، بل لتقريب الفكرة إلى عقولنا القاصرة عن إدراك الله، حتى يتم العمل بالروح القدس لأنه هو المقنع (1كو12 :3).
7- "إنْ الدين جاء بشيء قد يعلو عن الفهم، فلا يمكن أنْ يأتي بما يستحيل 
على العقل " (الإمام محمد عبده ((رسالة التوحيد)) ص 20 ).  
8- قـد يسمو الإيمان فـوق العقل، ولكنه لا يتعارض معه، فقد تكون هناك عقيدة أسمي من العقل
 لكنها لا تكون ضد العقل (مثل مسألة رياضيات صعبة لكنها ليست خطـأً). 
ولكن الأهم هو عمل الروح القدوس  (1كو12: 3).
9- المشكلة ليست فيما أعلنه الله لنا في شخصيته وفي تجسّده ، بل المشكلة في إدراكنا.
10- نحن كـأولاد نـلعب  على  شاطئ البحر محاولين الإتيان بالبحر في حفرنا. 
أقصى ما يمكننا هو أن نملأ حفرنا. لا يمكننا أن نأتي بالله ومعرفته الكاملة في عقولنا المحدودة، لكننا نفتح قلوبنا له .   
    إن معرفة الله تفوق إمكانياتنا، لكن المسيح الذي أعلن الآب لنا يتحدث عنها. 
ويمكننا أن نقبل شهادته فهي حق، فمن يريد أن يعرف منْ هو الله، لا يسأل الحكماء والكُتّاب ومـجادلي هذا العصر، بل لينظر إلى المسيح وليصغِ لكلمته، ولا يقل في قـلبه مَنْ يصعد إلى السماء أو من ينـزل للأعماق؟
 لأن الكلمة قريبة منك، الكلمة التي أعلنها المسيح (رو10 :6-8)، (بين العقل والإيمان ل د.هيرمان بافينك  ج2 ص21). 
    بالرغم من اعتراض الإسلام على العقائد المسيحية الأساسية
 فإن القرآن يُضفي على المسيح صفات وكرامات تجعله فوق مستوى البشر. 
وهذه الميزات تنبع من سيرته
 ومن رسالته
 ومن شخصيته
 وحين نقارن بين هذه الميزات 
والميزات التي ذكرها القرآن للأنبياء والرسل، نرى انه لا يُعطي أحداً منهم  شيئاً من ميزات المسيح.


----------



## استفانوس (28 ديسمبر 2005)

*لم نرى المحاورة في هذا الموضوع
فماذا يكون السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2005)

الموضوع قديم جدا, فالافضل ان يغلق...


----------

